# Vinylmations!



## RMThompson (Jan 28, 2010)

My new toy collection


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Neat toys.  Keep an eye on them!

Could be fun to photo them 'doing' things when you aren't looking!


----------

